# "a-si da ochii peste cap"



## basquiat

salut,

m-am blocat si eu rau de tot...

cine ma ajuta va rog cu traducerea in engleza sau in spaniola (e binevenita oricare dintre variante) a expresiei :"a-si da ochii peste cap" - ca manifestare eplipetica (traduc un certificat medical)

multumesc


----------



## Trisia

Vai mie, post-ul ăsta m-a făcut să-mi dau ochii peste cap 


Mă duc să întreb pe English Only...



_ Later that day..._

Am întrebat, dar încă n-au sosit prea multe răspunsuri. Verifică thread-ul ăsta din când în când, trebuie să vină cineva cu o idee... 

S-ar putea să fie o idee bună să postezi aici, să explici exact ce-ţi trebuie, că eu am cam încurcat borcanele...

_Much, much later..._

Hei, avem nişte răspunsuri foarte bune, go see.


----------



## basquiat

am verificat thread-ul respectiv - multumesc tare mult- esti de mare si eficient ajutor - 
da, in engleza pare a fi "roll back"
am gasit intre timp in spaniola :"con los ojos en blanco" - 

totul clar acum
thanks again Trisia


----------



## Sophie Loon

Buna seara, 
O solutie ar putea fi "paroxismos occipitales". E de pe un site cu "epilepsia de la infancia" dar nu ma lasa sa pun link-ul ca sunt prea "junior"


----------



## Trisia

Sophie Loon said:


> Buna seara,
> O solutie ar putea fi "paroxismos occipitales". E de pe un site cu "epilepsia de la infancia" dar nu ma lasa sa pun link-ul ca sunt prea "junior"



Acesta este link-ul (mulţumesc, Sophie!)


----------



## basquiat

gracias!


----------

